#ubuntu-release 2015-12-29
<cjwatson> infinity: Could I persuade you to hint some bad autopkgtests for me?  I've been working on fixing most of them properly and I still have some bits to go, but I think this is all or nearly all of the really hard ones where I have no idea how to go about fixing them in the packages themselves.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14256301/
<cjwatson> There are a few things that will probably need to turn into removals, and we need to figure out what's up with the sbuild/{armhf,s390x} autopkgtests since those look a bit worrying, but very nearly everything else is good now.
<cjwatson> slangasek: I think s390x could reasonably be taken out of NEW_ARCHES at this point (in lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/britney1-ubuntu)
<cjwatson> slangasek: Also do you think you could add s390x to the various places where ppc64el (and other similar arches) are listed in fauxpkg/FauxPackages in that branch?
<infinity> cjwatson: Done the two things you asked Steve for, looking at the autopkgtest things now.
<darkxst> infinity, here seems to be little point running Alpha 1 when ubiquity is broken on all (atleast most) flavours.
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-30
<cjwatson> infinity: Thanks.
<cjwatson> infinity: Maybe force-badtest lxc/1.1.5-0ubuntu3 as well to let apparmor through?  The ppc64el failure is because of a lack of cloud images, I think
<cjwatson> infinity: Also please force-badtest nama/1.204-1; for some reason the test system is testing an old version and getting in the way of promoting the version that would help
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I don't know if this would be the correct place to ask this, but why is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ stuck at December 9th, when we have builds in Pending that are up to today
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: hmm, this seems to be where the issue is reported: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Releases/view/Xenial/job/xenial-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: yep, that would be it
<cjwatson> pending = raw images off the conveyor belt, current = passed tests
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: what tests are failing? how can they be fixed?
<cjwatson> I don't know what the problem is
<cjwatson> Somebody mentioned that ubiquity is currently broken, but I haven't looked into the details
<cjwatson> Not really my field any more
<tsimonq2> bug 1527353
<ubot5> bug 1527353 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity shows for a second goes to tty then starts live session. " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527353
<cjwatson> maybe just needs to drop privileges for a few more things
<tsimonq2> or maybe some privileges need to be elevated
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<cjwatson> teward: do you have installer logs for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1529297 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 ISOs (multiple ones) leave 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teward> cjwatson: reason to believe it might've resolved, but I can pull them after I run today's ISO image
<teward> cjwatson: wish you had asked me a little sooner though - I use the same VM for QA ISO tests each time
<cjwatson> well, I don't believe in magical bug resolution, but OK :)
<teward> cjwatson: AFAIK it happens in the Lubuntu Alt as well, double check with phillw as well (or hop in #lubuntu-devel where we're all testing this now, they on Lubuntu, myself on server)
<teward> they asked me to check the Server ISO since the Lubuntu Alt spins from that I guess
<cjwatson> they're separate images with somewhat similar build processes
<teward> true, though i can replicate the bug with the 20151230 image too
<cjwatson> great, so logs?
<teward> where're the logs again :P
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/
<teward> cjwatson: sorry, i rarely ISO test :0
<wxl> cjwatson: since you're here, any idea why i386/amd64 images aren't building for lubuntu today?
<cjwatson> wxl: no
<cjwatson> wxl: have you checked logs?
<wxl> cjwatson: yes but i need your trained eye to help me decipher :)
<teward> cjwatson: need the entire folder?
<teward> if so i'll tarball it :)
<cjwatson> wxl: oh, I guess they ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1529428
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1529428 in Launchpad itself "Librarian sets aggressive cache headers on missing files" [Critical,In progress]
<cjwatson> teward: /var/log/installer/syslog is probably sufficient
<teward> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14291112/plain/
<teward> used the pastebinit because inside a VM
<teward> to do THAT, I had to uncomment the second 'cdrom' deb line which remained uncommented
<cjwatson> teward: can you attach it to the bug pleasE?
<teward> yep
<teward> 1 moment
<teward> gotta file a testcase, link the bug, then add it to the bug :)
<cjwatson> wxl: kicked a fresh build
<cjwatson> wxl: assuming you mean desktop
<wxl> oh gee thanks cjwatson
<wxl> cjwatson: yep we got alternates
<teward> cjwatson: added
<cjwatson> teward: thanks
<wxl> cjwatson: can you point me at where you saw the bug in the logs? sorry for harassing you but the point is to be able to not have to harass you in the future XD
<cjwatson> wxl: relies on a lot of context
<wxl> ok good enough for me then cjwatson. thanks for the help as always
<cjwatson> wxl: but basically I followed through to the livefs build entries in Launchpad, noticed that they had no build log, and because I'm an LP developer I knew about this pending problem
<teward> well that's interesting, a build without a test case :/
 * teward shrugs
<teward> oops wrong chan
<cjwatson> untested because I'm on wireless, but I've uploaded apt-setup which should fix that d-i cdrom problem
<teward> cjwatson: so then when the next build runs with the updated apt-setup in it, we shouldn't see this issue?
<cjwatson> indeed
<cjwatson> hopefully
<teward> if it doesn't there'll be more Critical failures on the Server ISO test :p
<teward> then I get to report it in the server team meeting that it was an issue xD
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-31
<teward> cjwatson: confirmed the apt-setup changes work, 20151231 works beautifully and the cdrom line is commented out now.
<cjwatson> teward: thanks for confirming
<teward> cjwatson: you're welcome.  i think tasksel is broken though but that's next on my testing list
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> wxl: do you know if we have confirmation of my ubiquity fix?
<cjwatson> not that I could do anything about it until at least tomorrow if not
<wxl> cjwatson: yeah lemme get my tester to comment
<wxl> looks like we may still have some tasksel issues though. i have one of my testers and teward queued up to confirm further
<teward> wxl: no, you have me queued up to test in Server at my leisure
<teward> still doing devel for my other workplace
<teward> (on another note related to this however: Go is a pain at times)
<wxl> well you did say you were GOING to, teward. are you saying i have some reason not to trust you? XD
<teward> wxl: depends if i start my new years party early :)
<wxl> teward: i guess it really depends on what substances are involved in said party XD
<wxl> cjwatson: adueppen just left a confirmation note
<teward> :P
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-01
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Will the alpha 1 candidate image get spun tonight?
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-02
<sethj>  is there an exact date 15.04 will go EoL? Or is it just "January" (what the release page says)?
<tsimonq2> sethj: umm usually the latter part of January
<infinity> flexiondotorg: It'll be done over the next few houts.
<infinity> hours, too.
<cjwatson> infinity: if you're doing any alternates, save them until tasksel 3.34ubuntu3 hits the release pocket
<cjwatson> infinity: or indeed server images
<infinity> cjwatson: Not doing server, but lubuntu's on the list.  Thanks for the heads-up.
<infinity> cjwatson: PS, you suck at vacation.
<infinity> (I can say that for once, since I wasted my time moving instead of working on Debian/Ubuntu)
<cjwatson> I sure do :-/
<cjwatson> (Mind you, haven't touched LP a whole lot)
<cjwatson> Actually it's been a pretty excellent vacation on the whole, I've just messed up my sleep cycle
<infinity> That's something I can definitely relate to.
<infinity> Me, I wrote the largest cheque I've ever seen, so I'm still undecided if that was "good" or "bad.
<infinity> But the new place is generally shiny.
<infinity> So maybe good.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Any chance you're still there?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, If so, could you update ubuntu-mate-meta please?
<flexiondotorg> We've got a snufu.
<flexiondotorg> gstreamer1.0-libav was added in error.
<flexiondotorg> gparted has also been reinstated in the Live session, but the main issue is the inclusion of gstreamer1.0-libav.
<ari-tczew> what kind of the freeze is mentioned at proposed-migration/update_excuses ?
<ari-tczew> in the release schedule I see no freeze for today
<tumbleweed> Alpha 1 ran late? That block was only added yesterday
<cjwatson> flexiondotorg,infinity: done
<infinity> ari-tczew: Alpha 1 is happening over the weekend, releasing on Monday.  I should fix the schedule to reflect that.
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Can you unblock ubuntu-mate-meta please?
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-03
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Done.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thank you!
<teward> infinity: i think there are artifacts leftover on the schedule for Alpha 1 - Jan 7th is a Thursday, not a Monday; so it looks like everything is offset an odd number of days?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha1/UbuntuMATE
<flexiondotorg> The Release Notes that page links to is full drafted and ready to go.
<wxl> omg one of these days i'll stick to the right channel
<wxl> thanks flexiondotorg
<wxl> flexiondotorg: check out the second section: s/releases/released/
<flexiondotorg> I'm just burning an iso to test PPC.
<flexiondotorg> wxl just changed.
<wxl> nice. you want to test for lubuntu, too? :)
<flexiondotorg> If I get time...
<wxl> i understand
<flexiondotorg> Right switch to other machine for testing. Back later.
<wxl> ta
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Which lubuntu image should I test for PPC?
